# Queensland State Sponsorship - Need some advice



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I am a civil engineer and I am going to apply for QLD SS 176 visa and got some questions

1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my research ( As it s advised in application form) or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?

2- What region has the best chance of success amongst all regions ?

3 - What are the most important factors in obtaining a successful Sponsorship with QLD ?

Sorry for any inconvenience caused and thanks for this great forum


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

answered in your other post.

cheers


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> Hi
> I am a civil engineer and I am going to apply for QLD SS 176 visa and got some questions
> 
> 1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my research ( As it s advised in application form) or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?
> ...


Hi Reza

How is your process for QLD state sponsorship? How long does it take, looks like they are goin to closed on 3 sept for ss. I am planning to take ACT state sponsorship, what is your opinion? Do you plan to apply as well? But they need ielts 7, does it required on QLD state? Im goin to take Ielts again next 2 weeks for that, cheers

hope to hear your opinion as we are on the same trade: building engineering


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

agnex99 said:


> Hi Reza
> 
> How is your process for QLD state sponsorship? How long does it take, looks like they are goin to closed on 3 sept for ss. I am planning to take ACT state sponsorship, what is your opinion? Do you plan to apply as well? But they need ielts 7, does it required on QLD state? Im goin to take Ielts again next 2 weeks for that, cheers
> 
> hope to hear your opinion as we are on the same trade: building engineering


Hi dear agnex99
I sent my application to QLD and they received it on 16 August 10. I don't think that they are going to announce SMP until OCT 2010, However I inquired this matter and they stated that, if SMP is released then they are going to consider my application in SMP.
I strongly advise you to apply for ACT. ACT immigration department is in my opinion the most reliable one amongst all, they never suspended accepting or processing applications even when 176 visa was temporarily suspended by DIAC,
unlike other states they evaluate applications based on certain criteria but the trouble is that they are very strict with multiple application, they are likely to conduct investigation about their applicant to see whether he or she has applied for any other state or not,
Actually that is why I did not apply for ACL
QLD similar to ACT demands overall 7 and as far as I know there is no certain time frame for their outcome, 
How did you know that they are going to close SS on 03 SEP ? 
To sum up, I advise you to apply for ACT if you have not applied for any other state
Keep in touch
Good luck


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> Hi dear agnex99
> I sent my application to QLD and they received it on 16 August 10. I don't think that they are going to announce SMP until OCT 2010, However I inquired this matter and they stated that, if SMP is released then they are going to consider my application in SMP.
> I strongly advise you to apply for ACT. ACT immigration department is in my opinion the most reliable one amongst all, they never suspended accepting or processing applications even when 176 visa was temporarily suspended by DIAC,
> unlike other states they evaluate applications based on certain criteria but the trouble is that they are very strict with multiple application, they are likely to conduct investigation about their applicant to see whether he or she has applied for any other state or not,
> ...


Dear Reza

This means that QLD will not process ur application for now but your occupation is in their skill list for now while awaiting for SMP.

I cant apply to ACT now as i dun have overall 7 in IELTs, perhaps will you be applying or are u also awaiting for your IELts?

I saw on the website that QLD is closing on 3 sept, did u find it or i overlooked it. I really hope SMP will be out in September by SA.

have a nice weekend Reza !
agnex99


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> Hi dear agnex99
> I sent my application to QLD and they received it on 16 August 10. I don't think that they are going to announce SMP until OCT 2010, However I inquired this matter and they stated that, if SMP is released then they are going to consider my application in SMP.
> I strongly advise you to apply for ACT. ACT immigration department is in my opinion the most reliable one amongst all, they never suspended accepting or processing applications even when 176 visa was temporarily suspended by DIAC,
> unlike other states they evaluate applications based on certain criteria but the trouble is that they are very strict with multiple application, they are likely to conduct investigation about their applicant to see whether he or she has applied for any other state or not,
> ...


Hi Reza

What about applying to NT, are they open for sponsorship? Has anyone got sponsorship from NT since the absense of SMP?

Regards


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

agnex99 said:


> Hi Reza
> 
> What about applying to NT, are they open for sponsorship? Has anyone got sponsorship from NT since the absense of SMP?
> 
> Regards


Yes they are open for SS,
NT seems to be a strict and tough State
I saw a thread in BE about it,
But I heard recently some obtained in a month or two their SS from NT 
I think that 03 SEP is a date of celebration in QLD and there was a financial sponsorship for those who wish to celebrate in QLD which is going to close on 03SEP 
It was not related to SS 
Regards
REZA


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> Yes they are open for SS,
> NT seems to be a strict and tough State
> I saw a thread in BE about it,
> But I heard recently some obtained in a month or two their SS from NT
> ...


Hi Reza

Thanks for your reply, i saw your other thread that you have been granted SS by QLD. Congrat and dun have to wait for SA. You must be very happy now, what is the requirement for QLD, IELTS? and job requirement ?? hope you can share, i hope i can apply cos they are very fast.

Cheers


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks dear agnex
IELTS for civil engineers shall be above 6 and overall 7
Three years work experience with reference letter
and 20000aud for single applicant

I also received approval from SA today morning 
but I have lodged with DIAC with QLD SS and I am gonna tell SA to cancel my application
Regards
REZA


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> thanks dear agnex
> IELTS for civil engineers shall be above 6 and overall 7
> Three years work experience with reference letter
> and 20000aud for single applicant
> ...


Hi Reza

Well, seems like they start sponsoring engineers or just civil engineer?? How are you going to tell them in your email? Whats the content of the email they sent to you? The other applicant just got an offer for sponsorship, not approval.. and did you check your online tracking system is the date of approval same as email? Im really anxious now, will i be the next or to sit until smp..


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

There is no difference between offer and approval 
They offer in email and approve in online application
Congratulations.

This Sponsorship approval is valid for 30 days and you must lodge your visa application with DIAC before this date. This 30 days does not take into account any other timelines that might impact on this application. Once you have lodged your visa application with DIAC and you are given the TRN or BCC number, please send these details through to Immigration SA via e-mail [email protected] for your on-line application to be updated. The Form 1100 will be generated and sent to DIAC within 48 hours.

What do you mean by approval ?


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

If you ignore their email and dun send the reply they will assume you are not taking the sponsorship, so you dun need to withdraw ur application, that is offer that you do not want to take, my assumption


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> thanks dear agnex
> IELTS for civil engineers shall be above 6 and overall 7
> Three years work experience with reference letter
> and 20000aud for single applicant
> ...


Hi Reza

Can i confirm if you receive SA approval on 1st or 2nd of Sept, until now i got no news yet about the sponsorship, ... bad luck for me. Can i know when you lodge your application with SA? By tis info, i will know where i stand. thanks


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

agnex99 said:


> Hi Reza
> 
> Can i confirm if you receive SA approval on 1st or 2nd of Sept, until now i got no news yet about the sponsorship, ... bad luck for me. Can i know when you lodge your application with SA? By tis info, i will know where i stand. thanks


hi 
online 06 May 2010
application received 11 May 2010
Approved 01 Sep 2010
Don't worry at all 
What I understand is that they are giving sponsorship one bye one
I think they process all applications before SMP
Regards


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> hi
> online 06 May 2010
> application received 11 May 2010
> Approved 01 Sep 2010
> ...


Hi Reza

How do you know? Did you write to them that you not received any email on 11 Aug and suddenly applcation been approved. Many engineering trade has been approved on 1 sept. Not sure if they approve according to lodgement date or whatsoever.

cheers
agnes


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

agnex99 said:


> Hi Reza
> 
> How do you know? Did you write to them that you not received any email on 11 Aug and suddenly applcation been approved. Many engineering trade has been approved on 1 sept. Not sure if they approve according to lodgement date or whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I wrote to them on 11 August and they replied if I have not received any email from them my application is unlikely to be processed 
All of a sudden and without any notice they approved me on 01 SEP
I believe they are processing all based on priority and in a few says will reach to your application
Are you mechanical engineer ?
Regards


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> I wrote to them on 11 August and they replied if I have not received any email from them my application is unlikely to be processed
> All of a sudden and without any notice they approved me on 01 SEP
> I believe they are processing all based on priority and in a few says will reach to your application
> Are you mechanical engineer ?
> Regards


Ya, but its been 2 days since your application been approved, do u have any news that mechanical engineer is in the priority list


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

agnex99 said:


> Ya, but its been 2 days since your application been approved, do u have any news that mechanical engineer is in the priority list


They are in list. I also was so anxious to see that medicals and others got their SS and I did not,
But finally they sent
I am sure in a week or two they will send you SS
They have kept your application and you are an engineer so 
they ll give you
The problem with them is that they do not inform applicants
Wait for a few days and see
Regards


----------



## lefty2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

r_1159 said:


> thanks dear agnex
> IELTS for civil engineers shall be above 6 and overall 7
> Three years work experience with reference letter
> and 20000aud for single applicant
> ...


what evidence do they require for Aud 20000. and where is this infomation available ? Can we show property and other assests, or does it have to be in a bank account ?

I'm still in the initial stages with IELTS but would like to know how much money I will need for my family of 4. (2 adults 2 kids)


----------



## ozlover (Jul 7, 2010)

You need to show bank statement, other options are available 
I think you need to show 20000 for single and 5000 for each dependent applicant meaning you have to show 35000
Regards


----------



## Pcomerford (Mar 16, 2010)

*Question about 176 in Qld.*



r_1159 said:


> Hi
> I am a civil engineer and I am going to apply for QLD SS 176 visa and got some questions
> 
> 1- Should I chose a particular region in QLD for my research ( As it s advised in application form) or I conduct research for the whole QLD state ?
> ...


1. I am not a migration agent, so do not rely on my advice, but I believe (as an experienced employment agent), that you can work anywhere in Australia and only have a moral obligation to live and work in Queensland if that is the government sponsoring you. I could be wrong, but it would sad to limit your jobsearch to Queensland when you may be missing opportunities elsewhere. Having said that, Qld is great state and going places, with reasonable demand for your occupation. apply for jobs all over Australia, that is my view.

2. I reckon some focus around the central coast.

3. Not sure, experience and quals should do it.


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

Pcomerford said:


> 1. I am not a migration agent, so do not rely on my advice, but I believe (as an experienced employment agent), that you can work anywhere in Australia and only have a moral obligation to live and work in Queensland if that is the government sponsoring you. I could be wrong, but it would sad to limit your jobsearch to Queensland when you may be missing opportunities elsewhere. Having said that, Qld is great state and going places, with reasonable demand for your occupation. apply for jobs all over Australia, that is my view.
> 
> 2. I reckon some focus around the central coast.
> 
> 3. Not sure, experience and quals should do it.


People who have been given a 176 visa should remain in the state that sponsored them for at least 2 years: Skilled - Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)


----------



## Ernest (Aug 26, 2010)

My wife and I have submitted application to enter Aus via subclass 173 and then ultimately 143, which will allow me to work on enterind Aus. I undertstand that I have to work for 10 years at which time I will be then eligible for Aus Old Age Pension. Am I on the right track, and if so I have further questions in this refgard.
Many thanks'
Ernest


----------

